# Trailer Weight



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

A buddy of mine just bought a trailer and when he tried to get new tags for it they told him he had to have it weighted at a certified scale. Anyone have any suggestions on where he can have this done in the Columbus Area, specifically up by Westerville.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

If the weight is listed on the bill of sale that will suffice. Or, if it was a used trailer maybe he can get a previous registration. That will save the hassle of getting the trailer weighed. 

UFM82


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't give you any specific location since I'm not from that area, but a scrapyard that buys aluminum cans, scrap metal, scrap autos etc will have a scale to weigh it. I took mine to a local farm that buys/sells grain etc and they weighed mine for $5.00. Make sure he takes it with the boat off of course. There is a form you get from the BMV, they (the scalemaster) will fill out for you.


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe it has to be weighed on a certified scale approved by the dmv. my local grain elevator is where I had a trailer weighed it cost $5. you should be able to call your local dmv and ask them where to get it weighed. I think if its under 4000 lbs the weight doesnt matter but check with the dmv.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys, he's going to go back to the guy he bought it from and see if he can make a copy of his registration for the trailer since it has the weight listed on it.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

If that doen't work out, just go to the nearest dump or recycling place without the boat on the trailer and get in weighed. It's a major pain, but it has to be done to register the trailer.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

He told me this morning he was able to get it using the old registration that the seller gave him, thanks guys.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

You can see the fees for trailer registration from Ohio here:

http://www.bmv.ohio.gov/registration_non_com_trailer_chart.stm

The highest fee on the table is $42 for the 1st month fees, with $16 being the least expensive corresponding fee. Basically $26 is the worst penalty you can pay if you pay the top rate. If you look at the 12th month, the penalty is only $2.

Depending upon how close the certified scale is and how much of a hassle it is to get the trailer there & back, you may consider just asking the DMV to charge you the maximum rate.


----------

